# Cobia!!!!



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Kenny,

Still can't shake the excitement now having booked with you for this year. I hope to have kill a couple of studs!!!! Seeing that many fish in that gin water is awesome and I can't say I've been out with someone who's been more inclined to put me on fish.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto Neil, when ya going? Me and Doc got him on June 9th.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I hope so too Neil,we're definatly gonna be there at the right time this year judging from the winter we "AREN'T HAVING"...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Uhm... don't worry about it. I"ll send you a picture


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I see how it is, you were prolly the basturd that took my day from last year...


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahh how i yearn for spring fishing. At least i will get a little of my fix after i hit up Hatteras next week. See if i cant get me a few pups along the beach. June 9th might be late season for south of hatteras considering the warm weather year we are having.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

NTKG said:


> Kenny,
> 
> I can't say I've been out with someone who's been more inclined to put me on fish.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Oooops! Don't let Blake read that!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Oooops! Don't let Blake read that!


Dude, let it go! There is no reason to drag your petty vendetta into this thread. Seriously!!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

You fellas going to be late, they are going to be here late april early may.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Dude, let it go! There is no reason to drag your petty vendetta into this thread. Seriously!!


Sorry for a poor attempt at humor. As for a petty vendetta, I was just stating facts. Never said the guy didn't know his stuff.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil and Kenny, you're going to need some help, right? Don't hesistate to ask...It'll be a pleasure


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Nei,l I owe you a free trip...Call me and set it up. Cobia should be thick here by the middle of June.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Hey Nei,l I owe you a free trip...Call me and set it up. Cobia should be thick here by the middle of June.


damn ur gonna be busy that day casting for Neil and then fighting the fish after the first few min. Neil lacks, shall we say.....endurance? LOL


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> damn ur gonna be busy that day casting for Neil and then fighting the fish after the first few min. Neil lacks, shall we say.....endurance? LOL


tell your mom that its not called endurance when you just want it to be over


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> tell your mom that its not called endurance when you just want it to be over


Damnn Jesse are ya gonna delete all ya pics from P&S now... Oh wait that was Neil...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> tell your mom that its not called endurance when you just want it to be over


She said to tell you she's seen bigger things in a can of viennas? 


Speaking of just wanting it to be over, sounds like you fighting a fish after 2 minutes. Crying about ur back like you work hard or something lol


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> She said to tell you she's seen bigger things in a can of viennas?
> 
> 
> Speaking of just wanting it to be over, sounds like you fighting a fish after 2 minutes. Crying about ur back like you work hard or something lol


i think i will stop here before we get this thread locked! lol


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Damnn Jesse are ya gonna delete all ya pics from P&S now... Oh wait that was Neil...


you want to talk about pictures????????? I still have some.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rofl you wish you were half the man that Oscar Mayer is Hahahahahaha.


And al, I don't know what to say except wipe ur face lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> i think i will stop here before we get this thread locked! lol


Yeah because the pic of all taking a sabrett facial isn't gonna get it locked LOL


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You know what your daddy told ya about leave sleeping dogs alone,, wake that one up and 

Besides, he sure is a good lookn fellow even asleep. (Top pic)


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

NTKG said:


> you want to talk about pictures????????? I still have some.....


What is that?!?!?!


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Pictures I have pictures LOL










and the best Neil picture of all time


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How Much did you get for thay catfish?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I think I cleaned that tire...I hope I saw ya


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed K said:


> Pictures I have pictures LOL
> and the best Neil picture of all time



Hahahahahaha look at Neil reaching for his piece ROFL


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> I think I cleaned that tire...I hope I saw ya



Funny thing is those are 30's and Neil is standing up rofl


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Funny thing is those are 30's and Neil is standing up rofl


LOL, I think it is sweet that someone took the beer outta his hand so he didn't spill it on his waders.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> LOL, I think it is sweet that someone took the beer outta his hand so he didn't spill it on his waders.


Now that is some funny dodo!!! LOL


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Cdog said:


> LOL, I think it is sweet that someone took the beer outta his hand so he didn't spill it on his waders.


Those are my waders he had borrowed I can't remember why he needed them but he was warned not to cut any eye holes in them!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ed k said:


> those are my waders he had borrowed i can't remember why he needed them but he was warned not to cut any eye holes in them!!!


rofl


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed K said:


> Those are my waders he had borrowed I can't remember why he needed them but he was warned not to cut any eye holes in them!!!


Wouldn't really be a hole though, just a couple slices.....



Damn it's still winter LOL


----------

